# Anyone use these parts



## Willi-The-Red13 (Nov 12, 2011)

These turn signal housings are excess to FrankenWagen so can anyone use them?







any anyone here use them


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

If you had good lenses they're worth a bunch to the European guys....

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------

